# Lovebirds



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I want to buy a lovebird i saw two lovebirds in a cage at the petstore i go to they were very small they were the size of a budgie do you think they were young and still growing and they were black masked lovebirds


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

If the beak is black then its a a young bird, if the beak is red then its an adult.


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

The beak is orange not all lovebirds have red beaks by the way


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

TheBudgies said:


> The beak is orange not all lovebirds have red beaks by the way


You are correct, on the eye ring species of lovebirds, including black masked and fischer's only the green series lovies have the red beaks, while the blue series have white beaks. On the peach face variety all birds have white beaks.

Regarding size, it really depends on the bird's build, their parents size and the diet they were on till the time they have fledged. You can also tell when one is young by looking at the feather colour especially on the face/head and the melanin on beak and also on the feet. 
In case of the black masked lovebird, if the feathers on the face/head aren't completely jet black, then that means they haven't gone through their first moult.
Posting a couple of pictures of the birds in question would definitely help.
When comparing to budgies, even the smaller pet type ones, the lovebirds may seem shorter in height due to the fact that they don't have the long tail feathers, but they do have an overall stronger build, bigger heads and fuller bodies when compared to budgies.


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

Ye the black wasnt very dark black and i decided im gonna get a cockatiel instead they look very cute


----------

